# Un écran LCD 1680x1050 avec un Power Mac G4 MDD ?



## P'tit Lu (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

Je pense changer mon vieil écran CRT 19 pouces Formac pour un LCD 22 pouces,
en l'occurrence un Samsung T220, dont la résolution native est 1680x1050.

Avant de l'acheter, je voudrais savoir si je vais pouvoir le brancher en DVI à mon PowerMac G4 MDD ( carte video ATY250 ).

La résolution 1680x1050 n'apparaît pas actuellement dans les préférences  moniteurs : les plus grandes résolutions affichées sont 1400x1050 , 1600x1024 , 1600x1200, 1792x1344 et 1856x1392.

Est-ce que la résolution 1680x1050 va apparaître quand je connecterai le Samsung au Mac ?
Sinon, est-ce qu'un branchement en VGA sera possible sans altérer la qualité de l'affichage ?

Bref, est-ce qu'un écran LCD 1680x1050 est compatible avec mon PowerMac ?


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2008)

normalement sur les premiers MDD, c'est NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 32MB
et ensuite : ATI Radeon 9000 Pro 64MB

l'ATI Radeon 9000 fonctionne sans pb avec des écrans LCD 17, 20 et 23". 
De mon coté, Je l'utilise sur un 20" Apple cinema Display en 1680 x 1050 pixel. En plus, il me semble que cette carte peut afficher des résolutions bien supérieures et même supporter plusieurs écrans 

Pas de DVI sur un Samsung T220, m'étonnerait ça !


----------



## P'tit Lu (4 Novembre 2008)

Dans ma fenêtre "a propos de ce Mac" la carte vidéo indiquée est une ATY,RV250.
D'après ce que je sais, c'est en fait une ATI Radeon 9000 Pro 64 Mo pour Mac.

Je vais donc pouvoir m'acheter l'écran Samsung T220 en toute sérénité, et le brancher directement en DVi sans passer par un adaptateur VGA.

Merci


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2008)

P'tit Lu a dit:


> La résolution 1680x1050 n'apparaît pas actuellement dans les préférences  moniteurs : les plus grandes résolutions affichées sont 1400x1050 , 1600x1024 , 1600x1200, 1792x1344 et 1856x1392.



Le tableau de bord moniteur n'affiche que les résolutions réellement disponible sur ton écran, ce qui évite de sélectionner une résolution/fréquence non affichable et qui te met un bel écran noir (comme ça arrive sous Windows ou il propose des trucs non gérés).

Quand tu brancheras un autre écran tu auras les résolutions qui correspondent à ce nouvel écran (et tu n'auras surement plus le 1792x1344 et le 1856x1392  )

C'est intelligent les préférences sous Mac OS X


----------



## P'tit Lu (7 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Quand tu brancheras un autre écran tu auras les résolutions qui correspondent à ce nouvel écran (et tu n'auras surement plus le 1792x1344 et le 1856x1392  )



J'ai acheté mon Samsung T220, et c'est exactement ce qui s'est passé !
En plus l'image est superbe !

Merci.


----------

